

Stack Recommend – recommendation for stack overflow posts - adrianowalmeida

Hey<p>I have just put online my final project for a Data Science course I am doing. Check out and tell me what you think. (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;recommender.im)<p>The idea is, based on your profile or tags you are interested in recommend posts that you could be interested in reading.<p>I am still fine tuning it, put it is already pretty usable.
======
apolishch
That's awesome. One feature I'd personally love to see is number of
responses/if any response is accepted so that this could be used to trawl for
things you could help solve

~~~
adrianowalmeida
That's actually the next feature planned... posts you should answer.

If this is really useful, I'll do it

